# Ist die Zusammensetzung in Ordnung?



## Roumeo (10. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute,

bei mir steht der kauf eines neuen PC´s an und wollte mal Fragen ob diese Komponenten gut gewählt sind, bzw. ob ihr wisst wie sie zusammenarbeiten:

- Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 
- Gigabyte DS3P rev. 3.3
- 2x Corsair 2 Gbyte Kit cl. 4 800 Mhz
- ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 700 Watt / BQT E5
- XFX GeForce 8800GTX 768MB DDR3 XXX, PCI-Express
- Thermaltake Armor schwarz VA8000BWS ohne Netzteil
- Samsung SH-D163A SATA Bulk schwarz
- Samsung SH-S183A bare schwarz
- 2x Samsung HD252KJ 250GB Serial ATA-II, 16MB

Bildschirm:
- BenQ FP93GX+ 19", TCO03, DVI, 2ms
mfg

Maddin


----------



## soyo (10. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Anscheinend hast du kein Problem mit Geld 

Wie die Komponentent zusammen arbeiten weiß ich leider nicht. Da es aber sehr hochwertige Komponenten sind, sollte es dort keine Probleme geben.

2 Dinge würde ich nur anmerken wollen:

  1. ein 700 Watt Netzteil finde ich etwas übertrieben
  2. Mit S-ATA CD-/DVD-Laufwerken wäre ich noch etwas vorsichtig. Man spart sich zwar die    dicken IDE-Kabel und es soll auch angeblich schneller sein, aber meiner Meinung nach sind sie noch nicht richtig ausgereift.

Gruß soyo


----------



## AndreG (10. Mai 2007)

soyo hat gesagt.:


> 2 Dinge würde ich nur anmerken wollen:
> 
> 1. ein 700 Watt Netzteil finde ich etwas übertrieben
> 2. Mit S-ATA CD-/DVD-Laufwerken wäre ich noch etwas vorsichtig. Man spart sich zwar die    dicken IDE-Kabel und es soll auch angeblich schneller sein, aber meiner Meinung nach sind sie noch nicht richtig ausgereift.



Bei ersten stimme ich dir sicher zu. Solange man kein SLI Verbund in Zukunft einbauen will oder noch andere Spielereien einbauen will. Sonst würde ich lieber mit dieser Reserve planen.

Das 2te kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der einzigste Punkt ist, das die Auswahl relativ klein derzeit ist, das war aber auch schon alles.

@Roumeo:

Es kommt drauf an was du mit dem Rechner vor hast. Dann kann man dir sagen, ob das was taugt. Ich denke aber das er zum Zocken gedacht ist und von daher kann man an den Teilen nichts aussetzten.

Die Komptabilität kann man meist auf den Seiten der Hersteller nachschauen, da dort Listen vorhanden sind.

Mfg Andre


----------



## meilon (10. Mai 2007)

700 Watt sind okay, auch wenn 600 reichen würden. Die 8800 ist ein zieeemlicher Stromfresser!

Und zum S-ATA Brenner: Nimm einen NEC DVD-Brenner aus der Optiarc Serie. Ohne Labelflash wäre das der NEC AD-7170S, mit LabelFlash NEC AD-7173S. Sind momentan die kompatibelsten DVD-Brenner am Markt. 
Waren auch letztens im Test bei THG Hardware

Grüße
meilon


----------



## Roumeo (10. Mai 2007)

Soll zum Zocken(hauptsächlich), Bildbearbeitung und Videobearbeitung sein

Danke schonmal für euere antworten....


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte Anmerken, dass du z.B. unter XP ein Diskettenlaufwerk brauchst um die Treiber für den S-ATA-Controller zu laden. Und wenn schon das Laufwerk am S-ATA hängt könnte das die Installation unmöglich machen. Generell sollte man bei Laufwerken, die man zur Installation nimmt IDE nehmen. Einfach besser als später Probleme zu haben. Geldnot schein wirklich nicht zu herrschen. ich würde dir zu einer 500er Platte raten. die is nicht so teuer wie die 2 250er.


----------



## Roumeo (10. Mai 2007)

Die 2 Platten will ich für ein Raid verbund nutzen, will damit die Daten Splitten  ja zur not habe ich noch ein IDE Laufwerk hier rumfliegen und ein Diskettenlaufwerk ebenso


----------



## AndreG (10. Mai 2007)

Denk nur dran das du damit keine Datensicherheit hast  sprich eine Platte weg sind beide nutztlos.


----------



## Roumeo (11. Mai 2007)

Das ist mir schon klar.... Aber mit der Gefahr kann ich leben


----------



## soyo (11. Mai 2007)

Willst du die Platten im RAID 0 laufen lassen ? Was soll das bringen, außer etwa Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Roumeo (11. Mai 2007)

Jap geht mir ledeglich nur um die Geschwindigkeit... Will ein Stripeset Raid machen müßte glaube ich raid 0 sein weiß nicht genau ob 0 oder 1 ich glaube 1 war ja spiegelung


----------



## AndreG (11. Mai 2007)

0 ist schon richtig  ist zwar schön schnell aber halt gefährlich


----------

